# Porn Question for the ladies



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok let's say your hubby loves to watch porn and this get's you mad.

I am wondering how many of you woman would be willing to say this to your husband.

OK Honey, you have to get rid of your Porn collection. BUT I am willing to make our OWN porn collection if you wish to view that only. You go to ABC website and pick out the costumes and figure out the scenerio's you wanted (role playing) and we will do them with these limitations.

I like to view porn, but I find our home movies 100X more exciting then the "professionals" 

I think every couple should do their own collection, if gives you a chance to be naughty, yet welll within your comfort range, your hubby can view some hot "porn" of his wife. Part of the fun is the wife acting out the scenes.

Just wondering how many of you women would be willing to do this for their man or for themselves.


----------



## Farfignewton (Aug 10, 2008)

I have done it, but it won't stop them from looking at other porn so ladies please don't do it if that is the main reason that you plan on doing it. If you're doing it just for the fun of it then do it. It also can up your confidence level to look back at the photos or videos and say, "wow, I'm hot!"

I agree with GA that it is a wonderful way to keep things hot.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i have done it, but on viewing i was actually embarrassed. so i erased over it. but i prefer the professionals. they made it look more entertaining. they had better bodies (lol), costumes and better story lines.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> Ok let's say your hubby loves to watch porn and this get's you mad.
> 
> I am wondering how many of you woman would be willing to say this to your husband.
> 
> ...



I can tell you with all certainty that I would not look at porn again if I had my own collection of us!


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> Ok let's say your hubby loves to watch porn and this get's you mad.
> 
> I am wondering how many of you woman would be willing to say this to your husband.
> 
> ...


hmmmm, you got me thinking GASoccerMan.

A couple of things come to mind:
Once it's on a DVD there is always the possibility it will get into the wrong hands & if he really liked it I think he'd want to save it
There is also the fear (insecurity) that he might be put off by it

That being said, your other recent post got me thinking because I just bought a French Maid outfit and trying to come up with a scenario to use it...my husband has said he finds role playing awkward (to actually pretend we are someone else) but loves seeing me confident wearing something sexy (just for him) because I am normally very conservative.

So I'm thinking about what your wife did for you but have the fears listed above.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

swedish said:


> hmmmm, you got me thinking GASoccerMan.
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking about what your wife did for you but have the fears listed above.


I think that leaving your fears aside would be great! I know that I view my wife completely different that she views herself. I am sure not only would he enjoy what you did, he would be very greatful that you put so much thought into it. I know I would!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Sure id do it. ive told my H i would, but he'll have to stop the porn for awhile before i will.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

for you ladies with Insecurity....it's ALL IN YOUR mind....

My wife did our video....SMOKING HOT!!! 

Let me stress this was hard for her, she had never done this before or alone, totally againts everything she normally does.

So it was a huge turn on she did it for me, was confident to do it, and is expanding her sexual nature with me.

I think every woman should do it. 

yes have your self a lock box and a safe place from kids 

But yes the costume sites are great...

3wishes and buycostumes com are two we enjoy to buy from,.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

ljtseng said:


> Sure id do it. ive told my H i would, but he'll have to stop the porn for awhile before i will.


And did you give him a time frame on that? For example, if you don't look at porn for a week I will do x...

You should at least dangle a carrot in front of him for that.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Dancing Nancie said:


> And did you give him a time frame on that? For example, if you don't look at porn for a week I will do x...
> 
> You should at least dangle a carrot in front of him for that.


Well unfortunately when one's been in a situation such as i have its more complicated then that. Its a one day at a time sort of thing.


----------



## bluebutterfly0808 (Aug 18, 2008)

awesome idea! my H has mentioned it over the years a few times, but i guess i always worried too much! not anymore! his birthday is coming up. maybe i'll search the sites & get everything prepared & ready! i can't tell you how excited i am! he's gonna think he died & went to heaven! i love this forum! ......by the way, my H does enjoy porn every once in a while. i do sometimes too, but have to be in the mood for it! as long as it isn't his obsession, i don't mind.


----------



## eva.hollis (Sep 8, 2008)

My husband and I have made our own vids.. Being in the military and going thru deployments it helps both of us alot...
I haven't tried role play, im not to sure how to go about it.. but i would really love to try tho.. for those of you that have done role play, how do you go about it?? i dont know if i could be serious enough...


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Just remember ...
If you film it, the porn fairies post it on the internet. Then someone from church, or the PTA sees it and passes the link around. Next, everyone in town refers to you as; "the porn people", and your kids stop getting invited to birthday parties. I'm pretty sure this is what happens. At least, that's what my wife says.


----------



## bluebutterfly0808 (Aug 18, 2008)

i suppose that is always a possibility deejo but i am a worrier & i know right where i'll be putting our tapes. only i will know! maybe your wife would feel more secure if she had control of them??? worth a try!


----------



## bhappy3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Everybody's worried about their kids finding it, like we're not adults and allowed to have sex or something! funny... 

I bought the S Factor videos and felt a little empowered one day, all alone, and did my own little thing for him. I put it on the end of his home collection, and let him to find it whenever. Of course he called me when he found it and I couldn't say anything, bad timing. He's into that stuff, I AM NOT. I will not watch anything with me on it, nor will I look at pics of me afterwards. 

For our fifth anniversary I did a professional nude photo shoot of myself. For some reason I think he actually likes his amateur stuff that he's taken, better. I am just so insecure about having my naked picture taken by him. Sometimes I can stand it for a few shots, but when I'm done, I'm DONE. You can definitely tell on my face in the pics (yeah, the ones I don't look at) when I was a little into it and when I for sure was NOT into it. 

I don't know why, but I'm just insecure about my body around him. He's bugging to get some new shots and I just have no desire. I should do it, I know he's super into it. I should be grateful that he's all into me than into porn. He buys me little outfits from VS and all for his photo shoots. I don't know what my deal is.


----------



## Farfignewton (Aug 10, 2008)

Deejo said:


> Just remember ...
> If you film it, the porn fairies post it on the internet. Then someone from church, or the PTA sees it and passes the link around. Next, everyone in town refers to you as; "the porn people", and your kids stop getting invited to birthday parties. I'm pretty sure this is what happens. At least, that's what my wife says.


LOL. I just about fell off of the couch when reading this!


----------



## pigpen (May 5, 2008)

I tried dressing up for my dh. He said it was trashy, inappropriate and I was degrading myself. I was just trying to get him interested.
I think he is a prude.


----------



## bhappy3 (Feb 4, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> Would you want a graphic mental picture of your parents having sex? I love them to death but.... GROSS! That's why we have a safe. I guess if they ever find it we'll be known as "The Porn People!" :rofl:


I guess that'd teach them not to go snooping in your stuff now, wouldn't it?? haha

Unfortunately my 11 yo daughter already has that graphic mental pic of us doing it b/c she walked in a few years ago!! poor thing 

Yeah, that's another good one... the porn people... like the church people and soccer mom's aren't doing it too... haha. It's a good thing we're all anonymous on this site... we'd all have labels in our home towns... "they're the one's thinking about swinging!"... "she's the one who ... oh no, sought out a ~marriage forum~!" lol :rofl:


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

indecisive said:


> ...and the terrorists are going to kill us all, too.


Yes! And it will happen, when your making your sex tape at home. The terrorists _know_ when your having the sex.




> Originally posted by pigpen:
> I tried dressing up for my dh. He said it was trashy, inappropriate and I was degrading myself. I was just trying to get him interested.
> I think he is a prude.


pigpen, that is pretty harsh, and uncalled for. Your husband could have handled that a bit more delicately.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> Hey Swedish, I almost busted a gut laughing at my hubby a few minutes ago. I mentioned doing another video for him. You should've seen the look on his face. It was like I had just bought him a foreign sportscar or something! He won't quit giving me the "'come hither" look now! I guess we need to listen to the guys' advice on this forum and go for it. You're a beautiful woman, he'll love it!


Thanks, mommy22...we went away for the weekend and I let him take some still shots for the first time (he very gently brought up the idea) and he was floored so now I'm pretty confident that anything I do will be well received 

Now that you have him in anticipation mode, don't wait too long to jump on the idea


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Deejo, pretty funny stuff with the internet fairies...

But what is worse?? the happy married couple having sex and having a good ttime with it?

or the "closed couple" that has a unhappy marriage and someone is looking for a way out?

I know some serious "church people" they put on a good outer shell, but inside they are in deep depression, I know this for a fact. They put up a front to please others but forget about themselves.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Eva...

Some of the role playing we have done....

Rich woman and handy man....

School girl and professor

French maid and home owner

Nurse and patient

Santa's Helper and me 

The Nurse one came out of, my wife can give flu shots and she wanted to give me one, I said the only way I will let her give me a shot is if she dressed the part and had to be a naughty nurse and fill my needs as a patient  She was game.


----------



## bluebutterfly0808 (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks for some ideas GA!


----------



## jennyc (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm all up for doing it, but wouldn't let him have a copy. Ya never know what would happen down the line and the last thing you want is to have your life/career at jeopardy, especially if u go into politics! lol I've done it but don't let anyone keep a copy but me.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

LOL I can see it now...

GASoccerman runs for President....


question by the media...

" Mr. GAsoccerman, we have acquired this video of you and your wife making a home "movie" What do you have to say about that?

- Well how did you get it? how much did you pay for it, because I want the royalties, Plus was it any good? Isn't my wife smoking hot?


LOL


----------



## bluebutterfly0808 (Aug 18, 2008)

:lol: love the mental picture! funny stuff! some things just come down to common sense! what's the big deal if a husband & wife want to view themselves? isn't it worse to want to view other people?


----------



## Fine (Sep 15, 2008)

GAsoccerman


Actually, making *your Porn collection* with your spouse is ALSO a TREATMENT for people who are addicted to watching porn... by doing this you can stop the craving of enjoying porn and actually having the most fun and wonderful experience with your spouse

I do it and I encourge all women to do so because its fun:iagree:


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i actually turned myself of watching myself, prefer the professionals.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i can tell you with absolutely no uncertainty, watching or producing naughty videos will NEVER happen in my house. one of us is way to conservative.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

If my hubby liked my body or showed the slightest interest in it I would. As it stands, he hasn't said anything but I think he hates the way I look. 

Would I to please him? Sure. Would it work? er, no.


----------

